# TODAY on RO!



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

[align=center]






Teresa's 3rd Gotcha / Birthday!










Bijoux has joined with a very cute and fluffy bunny. She's a bit concerned that he might be bored. Go see if you can help her out, answer some of her questions and give her a warm welcome to the message board!










Love to Bid? Love to Win? The Forum Wins no Matter WHO Wins!
Forum Auction
All proceeds go toward the forum and upgrades we're all wanting!




Go Vote on Caption Contest #22




Write a Caption for Caption Contest #23




LionheadBB is looking for some ideas on NIC cages, especially looking for tips about the second floor of the cage.




Momof2buns asks, do you harness your rabbit? How is that working for you? Share pictures and stories, here!




bunnybunbunb is thinking of getting back into breeding, and she's sharing photos of two of the Holland Lops she's recently acquired. Go look at these two cuties!















LionheadBB is wondering if bucks act differently once they've been bred.




Mrs. PBJ is asking all the dwarf owners out there, what do you feed your dwarf?










fffarmergirl is picking up her bunnies on Saturday!!! She has TONS of questions! and would love for some rabbit owners who are knowledgeable about angora rabbits to give her some input!









NEW PHOTOS

Ninchen Blog 2009
Summers Life Brand new blog!!!
The Odd Three
NEW LIFE OF STORM
Abby


NEW INFORMATION

Numbat's Nutty Nibblers
The Adventures of Mouse, Chalk, Barney and Snowy
Hailey & Bailey (A 2nd chance at life)
Annie Oalkie







If you consider yourself a designer, or have an artistic flair in arranging words and pictures, why not try out our newest Photo Phile Contest: Designing a New Logo/Banner for the Message Board! 
We want to see what YOU can create!




Congratulations to all of the Winners and Participants in the Hoppy Valentine's Photo Phile Contest! Did you enter? Go pick up your certificate to print or save to your computer!









Michaela is making her first trip to the United States! She's going skiing! Go wish her luck on her travels!




Luvmyzoocrew ponders, if animals could talk, what would they say?




Remember My Little Pony? Well here's a new twist on an old favorite! Shared with us by Northern Autumn!







kirbyultra is wondering what lies ahead in the job world and is looking for advice in what directions to move. What next steps should she take?




[/align][align=center]



RO STAR!!!



[/align][align=center]JimD!!![/align][align=center]*First name:* Jim (also answers to "Hey, you!")

*Age Range/Age:* I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.

*Special other:*MrsD. (RO member Mommarsd)

*Children?* 2 daughters...both RO members...I Luv Mah Buns and Rosieroo Jones

*Bunnies?* Benji, Brindle, Chippy, S'more, MooShu, Binkie, Rosie, Tootsie

*Other Pets?* Lilah-doggie and Eden-doggie

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Paranormal and extraterrestrial research. Ancient history.

*Line of work?* Customer Service....please don't hate me

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I've been given a reputation of a cross between Bob Ross and Teddy Ruxpin...I always have an interesting story to tell in a unique way.[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 21, 2009)

I started a blog for Fluffy and Monsters http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=44122&forum_id=6


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 21, 2009)

:yahoo:I made teh news, woot!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 21, 2009)

Woah! The NIC cage in that picture is simply AMAZING!! Is that someones' here on the forum? I want more pics of that! Lol

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, I just found it online when I googled NIC Condo. It's a link from this website:

http://www.mnhouserabbit.org/care/condos.html


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Pony mention, Minda!
I loved JimD's star profile  He DOES sound like Teddy Ruxpin


----------

